

Fermat's Last Theorem documentary (1996) - sc0
http://video.google.co.uk/videoplay?docid=8269328330690408516

======
tatsuke95
Thanks for this.

I picked up Mr. Singh's book (Fermat's Enigma) at a yard sale quite a few
years ago, and found it to be a good read.

If this sort of thing is up your alley, two other similar books I've read:

Music of the Primes: [http://www.amazon.com/Music-Primes-Searching-Greatest-
Mathem...](http://www.amazon.com/Music-Primes-Searching-Greatest-
Mathematics/dp/0060935588/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1319389352&sr=1-1)

The Rainbow of Mathematics: [http://www.amazon.com/Rainbow-Mathematics-
History-Mathematic...](http://www.amazon.com/Rainbow-Mathematics-History-
Mathematical-
Sciences/dp/0393320308/ref=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1319389385&sr=1-2)

